# Short shaft kicker on 20" transom



## Bay Bound

So how many of you run a short shaft kicker on a bigger transom to troll ?
Ive been told by a few no problem but everything i read says for my transom use a long shaft there are a lot of good deals on newer short shafts out there and few on long shafts is it worth the cost savings to run a short shaft or to much of a headache ? What about running a jack plate dose that get it any lower in the water? or dose it even matter for trolling ?


----------



## hommer23

If you troll small inland lakes the short shaft will work. If you troll on the great lakes the short shaft will work on calm days but on days when you have 1'+ waves you are running the chance of the kicker coming out of the water. Another thing to consider is back trolling if you use a short shaft you have very little control and power in reverse. I have had to use my kicker to get in one time and if I had a short shaft I would have not been able to use it. The jack plate will offset the cost in the long and short shaft. I just bought a new pro kicker 9.9 at Linnwood and they were the cheapest I found in the state. So to answer your question I would spend the extra few dollars and get the long shaft.


----------



## Redneck Jeff

You could always buy the short shaft and get and adjustable mount. I use my motor from my duck boat during the fishing season on an adjustable mount and it runs great no matter the water conditions. Never had a problem in the Detroit river running I'm big rollers and frater wakes


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Quad82

The way my Fisher transom is, I have to use a EL25" main motor. The outside edges of the transom is even taller. I was using an adjustable kicker mount. But it was a PITA to lower far enough down to do any good. Like mentioned earlier, the waves will float your prop out of the water and boat control will suffer. I bought a nice used 8HP long shaft Merc and added a 6" extension. End of trouble. I also made a bar using air chuck quick disconnects. Now I can run the kicker off the main motor and wheel. $12 in parts.


----------



## c-money

I use a short shaft kicker on my Lund works just fine. I prefer to troll with the waves, so power is not needed. I have used it to troll into waves less than 1/2'. No issues at all. I would save the money. If it does not work you can always buy a jack plat


----------



## Ralph Smith

Quad82 said:


> The way my Fisher transom is, I have to use a EL25" main motor. The outside edges of the transom is even taller. I was using an adjustable kicker mount. But it was a PITA to lower far enough down to do any good. Like mentioned earlier, the waves will float your prop out of the water and boat control will suffer. I bought a nice used 8HP long shaft Merc and added a 6" extension. End of trouble. *I also made a bar using air chuck quick disconnects*. Now I can run the kicker off the main motor and wheel. $12 in parts.


You have any pics of that custome bar? Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## angry angler

Get a adjustable fixed bracket from panther. Has held up well and puts the short shaft kicker right where i needed it. I too also got a great deal on a short shaft. I run a 17 ft lund adventure 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## aprils fool

angry angler said:


> Get a adjustable fixed bracket from panther. Has held up well and puts the short shaft kicker right where i needed it. I too also got a great deal on a short shaft. I run a 17 ft lund adventure
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
could you post a pic of your setup?

Good Fishing,

Troy


----------



## Gone Coastal

I have a 17.5 seanymph great lakes special that is my big water boat. Used an Evinrude 15 hp kicker short shaft . As said in previous posts, mounted on the transom w/o jack plate it was not great in rougher seas. I sold the ole 2 stoke Evinrude and went with a 4 stroke Nissan 8 hp long shaft and am very happy with it. Good control, can troll down to very slow, nice back up in emergency. Trolls in whatever wave ht. ya can stand no problem. I am now looking for a 9.9 shorty for my 14 ft boats.


----------



## angry angler

Ill post pics when i get home from work this afternoon

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Quad82

Ralf, here is a picture of the steering linkage I made. I spent 2 hours trying to upload pictures. So if they don't turn out, I will play with them later.


----------



## Quad82

Sorry about the large pictures. Still learning! I used a piece of 3/8" threaded rod screwed into female air chuck quick disconnects at either end. Then tack-welded them in place. Mounted 2 male quick disconnects on plates mounted on each motor. That's it. I did wrap the threaded rod with tape and put a snake-skin over it to clean up the looks. Works great and it quickly removable.


----------



## Quad82

Almost forgot. I am making one for my buddy. But we are adding a third disconnect in the middle of the rod, kind of like a swivel to let it flex and twist up in case we hit a stump.


----------



## angry angler

There are a few sets of holes to adjust the height. Allowed me to take advantage of of a 300 dollar deal. 6 Hp 4 stroke off craigslist

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## aprils fool

Quad82 said:


> Almost forgot. I am making one for my buddy. But we are adding a third disconnect in the middle of the rod, kind of like a swivel to let it flex and twist up in case we hit a stump.


 
Nice Job

Troy


----------



## aprils fool

angry angler said:


> There are a few sets of holes to adjust the height. Allowed me to take advantage of of a 300 dollar deal. 6 Hp 4 stroke off craigslist
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
Thanks for pics AA,

That's the kind of deal I would love to come across!!!!

Good Fishing,

Troy


----------



## Ralph Smith

Quad82 said:


> Sorry about the large pictures. Still learning! I used a piece of 3/8" threaded rod screwed into female air chuck quick disconnects at either end. Then tack-welded them in place. Mounted 2 male quick disconnects on plates mounted on each motor. That's it. I did wrap the threaded rod with tape and put a snake-skin over it to clean up the looks. Works great and it quickly removable.


Looks really nice, like the idea! A lot better than connecting down below. Will have to check it out a little closer sometime.


----------

